# Play from EHD?



## jjlawyer (Dec 7, 2004)

Is it possible to play directly from the EHD, without first transferring?


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

Yes.


----------



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

NO, the 922 does not support anything other than transferring *to the internal drive *at this time. No playback from or transfers to the EHD.


----------



## jjlawyer (Dec 7, 2004)

How? When I press the dvr button, "my media" comes up. with all my recording on the 922. There is a drop down menu right next to the my media lable but the EHD is not in the menu as I would expect. The 922 does see the EHD when I press the menu button on the remote and scroll down to "my media transfer" icon.

BTW, advanced tech said you can only transfer but I didn't believe him.


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

jjlawyer said:


> How? When I press the dvr button, "my media" comes up. with all my recording on the 922. There is a drop down menu right next to the my media lable but the EHD is not in the menu as I would expect. The 922 does see the EHD when I press the menu button on the remote and scroll down to "my media transfer" icon.
> 
> BTW, advanced tech said you can only transfer but I didn't believe him.


Click the My Media Transfer icon. On the upper left of that page you select the device to transfer from. Then your EHD recordings appear and you select the one(s) you want to transfer.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

jjlawyer,
Sorry, didn't realize I was in a 922 forum.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Yeah, it's really screwy right now that you can only transfer to the 922 from an EHD. You can't play from one AND what's more, you can't transfer the recording back to the EHD! So if you transfer something that you want to watch prepare to keep it on your 922 until they activate the rest of the EHD support.


----------



## l8er (Jun 18, 2004)

Still can't play shows from external hard drive? (I found the option to transfer them to the internal drive).


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

l8er said:


> Still can't play shows from external hard drive? (I found the option to transfer them to the internal drive).


That's the only option. But EHD will be fully supported soon


----------



## l8er (Jun 18, 2004)

I think the word is matted, framed and hanging in cubicles and offices throughout the Dish Network and Echostar organizations:

Soon


----------



## jjlawyer (Dec 7, 2004)

With S106, you can play directly from the EHD. FYI.


----------



## l8er (Jun 18, 2004)

jjlawyer said:


> With S106, you can play directly from the EHD. FYI.


 A day late and a dollar short for me.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

jjlawyer said:


> With S106, you can play directly from the EHD. FYI.


So, I guess post #2 was an epiphany.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Kent Taylor said:


> So, I guess post #2 was an epiphany.


Do you mean prophecy?

I think an epiphany is when you suddenly realize something that is already true... which post #2 wasn't at that time


----------

